# Raven is back



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

I posted pictures A few weeks after we brought her home, I have been meaning to make an update but have been caught up with work. I guess rainy days are good for something lol.


Some pictures over the past few months










































































A few from today!


























She has been a great girl so far she is 7 months. She is bell trained, sits, down, paw, high five, pee on command, and is pure loveable. Every day she becomes alittle more cuddley which makes me very happy. She never runs away, we can take her out without a leash and she stays right at my heel like a shadow. She is about 16 lbs now. We plan on getting another cockapoo soon, I want to get one now but my girlfriend wants us to wait until the summer. She thinks it might be hard to raise a puppy in the winter. What do you guys and girls think?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awwww she is even cuter now than she was as a pup. who is her beach buddy lol. 

my new girl delta is a winter puppy, infact all my girls were winter puppys so i dont know if a summer puppy is easier to traine lol

would you go for an other black or something different as a contrast.


----------



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks kendal, her beach buddy is my girlfriends parrents dog he is a 2 year old bichon. She spends 2 days a week with my parrents min pin and 1 day a week with the bichon. She loves being with other dogs. We would love to get a party favor (i think its called) as our next puppy. We love looking at pictures of delta, she is so cute. I WANT HER lol. We saw two puppys today one buff with green eyes, and a multi colored that i loved but chirssy wasnt crazy about. Hopefully we can find our party favor puppy soon!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have never herd of that i know that in poodles a poodle with two colours like black and whit os called a party poodle rather than the solid black, white, red, chocie, silver.
do you have a photo of one or a web link wherd you have seen one?


----------



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

After looking it up I think its parti colored still not to sure
Link 1


I like this cuti

I like this too, might not be a cockapoo lol

link


edit

the top one would make me melt!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww lovely, just remember that with puppies like that the colour changes as they get older, when we got Delta she had black markings on her ears and the brow splodges on her body but they will go when she gets her first clip. so always look for adults to see what they look like when they are older. the lightest one will probably look like my gypsy when it is older even if it has black on the coat as a pup. 
i would love one like quika she is like a blue meral and tan


----------



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

Good to know, thanks!
Do you think raven could change color? She does have some grey hairs. Not alot but in certain places its more notice able like her tail she has alot and the bottom of her feets.

do you think a puppy like this would hold its colors









This puppy is like 6 hours from us and will be ready in a few weeks.

We went to a puppy store today, and all this talk about puppies is making me crazy lol.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you look in the intro section there is a cockapoo with that colour. this is the link http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=534
lol black dogs tend to go gray inca is 4 and although you dont see it in photos she has a good bit of gray dotted about her. inca had little gray bits on her paws at weeks old. but its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Raven is soooo pretty!


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, so adorable. I want her to be mine.Haha.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Raven s lovely but get the puppy get the puppy ... how can you not!!!! Just look at that face it has a look of Robson although he looks abit darker but they look similar x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

she is so cute!


----------



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

spoke to ravens breeder yesterday, They are expecting puppies January 11th! We signed up for first pick! I am excited this summer will be a fun one for sure


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Exciting news .. bet you cant wait x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

fab news look forward to hearing more.


----------

